# Are you smiling too??



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sparky, Scooby & Koko, Kallie & Catcher......it's like a dream....

What the heck happened? Did Paula's thread turn things around?...our friends are coming back!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:chili::chili::chili::chili: 


hummmmmmm, almost feel like starting a new "Malt Adventure!!" :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Sparky, Scooby & Koko, Kallie & Catcher......it's like a dream....
> 
> What the heck happened? Did Paula's thread turn things around?...our friends are coming back!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


YES YES YES... Boo, Hannah and Claire too :wub::wub::wub: :chili::chili::chili:

I am smiling BIG  

might sound weird but do you know how it feels when a family member returns back to your house from a trip? that warm feeling that you get from the inside? that is exactly how I feel :blink:

oh I can't wait for a new 'Malt Adventure' :chili: I'll make sure I drag Lina here .. I remember how much she loved your adventure threads:chili: I loved them too....

Now I so wish that I don't leave!!!! hurry hurry Pat

hugs
Kat


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Old friends joining new friends.....great family!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am loving every one who has been missing, just need to see more of the family coming home, we are waiting with open arms.:wub:

i feel like you Kat I get a butterfly in my stomach when I see a thread


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

theboyz said:


> Old friends joining new friends.....great family!!!!


EXACTLY!!! 

loving the new and the old all together here in SM :wub::wub:



Matilda's mommy said:


> i feel like you Kat I get a butterfly in my stomach when I see a thread


Glad that I am not the only weird person :HistericalSmiley::wub: (hugs) luv ya, Paula


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh I agree with you 100%!!! It was so nice to see everyone posting again  what adventures lay ahead?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

this is great !


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

very happy to be back and see old friends and meet new friends arty::walklikeanegyptian: I try to be more active :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh no, you guys aren't the only ones to feel that way. Me too!! I've been pestering Heidi and she said she'd come back with the T's...but that hasn't happened yet. :crying 2:

But I'm working on her and am hopeful!rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok any ideas for an adventure? Anyone need rescuing????


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I over heard Matilda sharing with Buttons and Bows that she was planning on going to some island with some friends, she has bugged me for ever for a new bathing suit, she plans on taking it with her, she also begged me for my cell phone, has she called any of your fluffy's? Pat you know B&B has a crush on Arch:wub:, so I have to be on watch day and night from now,:w00t: the girls might sneak out if some guy come by


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to those who have MIA for a while, and Welcome to all of our new friends.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Agree about our old friends coming back - this "feels good."

If you are going on an adventure, Miss Sweetness and Miss Tessa would like y'all to stop by Chicago and visit the windy city as part of the adventure. How about a "blues brothers" tour in honor of the movie's 30th anniversary???


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm only a newbie soaking in all the information I can until I get my baby, but I'm smiling too  and can't wait for the adventure to develop further!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, definitely Heidi needs to come back and Sue (Tucker's mom) and I've been thinking of Carrie (Massimo's mom) and Bonnie's Mom. And, whatever happened to Carey? I'm sure there are lots more who need to get their butts back here!

Oh, and, yes, I'm grinning from ear to ear!!!


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi everyone !!! Happy to see all of you. No other forum is like this one & I'm so happy to be here. You are all the best!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm glad everyone's here again too!!! Thank you! xoxo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This forum is starting to feel like it used too and that's most certainly something to smile about! I'm thrilled to see people coming back. :wub:
I'm trying to catch up!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, indeed .. so nice!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you paula ... for your next trick ... can you stop my malts barking at the mail man ?
There's a box of maltesers here for you if you can..


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It's a little reunion on SM! So happy to see so many old members coming back. Life can get in the way sometimes but you can always come back "home!"


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

well Sparkey is still looking for the mouse that caused a lot of headache for us. but as soon as he finds it he'll be on his way. Matilda, make sure you bring your ball with you or else he'll go with the mouse :yes:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so happy coming on SM now and seeing many of the old members back and posting. It's a great place to be right now!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

ok, whoever is still missing...come on back!!!:two thumbs up:
you are missed!!!:Flowers 2:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

sparkey said:


> well Sparkey is still looking for the mouse that caused a lot of headache for us.


hahahahaha, thats a great pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

jodublin said:


> Thank you paula ... for your next trick ... can you stop my malts barking at the mail man ?
> There's a box of maltesers here for you if you can..


 
*YUMMY I LOVE THOSE MALTESERS:chili: try a squirt bottle with water it works on B&B and Matilda:biggrin:*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sparkey said:


> well Sparkey is still looking for the mouse that caused a lot of headache for us. but as soon as he finds it he'll be on his way. Matilda, make sure you bring your ball with you or else he'll go with the mouse :yes:


 OH SPARKEY THIS IS MATILDA:wub: I HAVE MY BALL IN MY MOUTH:chili: I'LL SHARE IF YOU GET RID OF YOUR BUDDY ON YOUR BACK:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> OH SPARKEY THIS IS MATILDA:wub: I HAVE MY BALL IN MY MOUTH:chili: I'LL SHARE IF YOU GET RID OF YOUR BUDDY ON YOUR BACK:wub:


 
Great picture Fay:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a lot of fun around here in the last few days!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dixie's Mama said:


> What a lot of fun around here in the last few days!


DITTO!! It's killing me having to choose between work and SM. Anyone here want to pay me to be on SM all the time?? No takers, eh? You can't blame a girl for trying.:huh:
Just love having members coming back and fun posts again.


----------

